# attesa-ets questions



## R#888 (Apr 1, 2009)

could you buy a base r32 gtr and install a v spec awd ecu from r33? or would you have to get the rear limited slip diff as well


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

R#888 said:


> could you buy a base r32 gtr and install a v spec awd ecu from r33? or would you have to get the rear limited slip diff as well


in a short answer.... no

the GTR32 and GTR33 use different ecu's all together... they both have LSD's

there are 2 things that you can do...

swap an R33/R34 engine with all its other components into an GTR32 which would give you the upgraded attessa ETS pro

or you can get an after market attessa controller

id go with the swap route personally.... might cost a lil more but will be more reliable


----------



## R#888 (Apr 1, 2009)

hmmmm.. that seems like a lot of money i don't have, do you think stock r32 awd system would be fine for racing autocross and occasional track days


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

oh hell yes...

the thing you would notice between an GTR32 and a GTR33 attessa system is that with the GTR32 the rear end is more tail happy...

the GTR32's attessa refreshed something like 100times per minute, where as the GTR33/R34 refreshed 1000times per minute which gives it better stability....

however even though the rear end of the GTR32 is more tail happy, with proper mods and tuneing it is a minor thing to worry about...

the GTR32 is a good platform for auto-x and track days... and can still be daily driven...

if you have the desire to do some drifting now and then you can get a torque converter to make it RWD only... but is not needed for the odd kick the tail out fun... since after all the GTR32's are more tail happy...

just go search youtube of some GTR32's doing autocross and you will see what i mean 

there is a white one somewhere but i cant find it... and it shows how you can do some drifting with it during an auto-x day


----------



## R#888 (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah, i liked the r32 better but i was worried the awd system was out dated but if it is just a little more tail happy i don't mind that, it's more fun that way. plus it is about 200lbs lighter than a r33. i've seen a r32 at autocross before and it was pretty tail happy driver wasn't very good though so nothing impressive. hey well thanks for answering my questions, i think you have single handedly answered every one of them, haha. now i need to look into importing and s**t or get a nsx w/ 90,000 miles


----------

